# CA Contractors License for Labor Only work?



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

nadonailer said:


> The easier the trade, the easier the test - some, such as swimming pool construction, general contractor, etc.. require 72% to pass and the passing rate is about 1 out of 8 (Just to put things in perspective)
> 
> I like the idea of getting a CEO with a license for now, and then get your own as soon as possible. The moral of the story: when in doubt, get licensed.


Finished my GC test in less then 45 minutes.Didn't find it that hard.Used the Peerless books.No contractor's school.Think they are a waste of time and money.


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

In 1982 I passed my C-10 electrical in under 30 minutes. I think you were alloted 5 hours to complete it. I do recell we had Peerless books back then and I prepared by reading one.

When I arrived at the exam location at the Pasadena Convention Center in Los Angeles I was prepared for this to be my proudest achievement. After taking the most stupid and foolish test imaginable I left the testing location feeling depressed and disalusioned.

And I've felt that way ever since...


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> In 1982 I passed my C-10 electrical in under 30 minutes. I think you were alloted 5 hours to complete it. I do recell we had Peerless books back then and I prepared by reading one.
> 
> When I arrived at the exam location at the Pasadena Convention Center in Los Angeles I was prepared for this to be my proudest achievement. After taking the most stupid and foolish test imaginable I left the testing location feeling depressed and disalusioned.
> 
> And I've felt that way ever since...


The tests have gotten harder over the years, and the GC is the hardest.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> The tests have gotten harder over the years, and the GC is the hardest.


Took mine maybe two years ago.It's not hard.Making it a business is the hard part.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

tkle said:


> Took mine maybe two years ago.It's not hard.Making it a business is the hard part.


I think it's probably easier when you take a class. Isn't that what you did?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I think it's probably easier when you take a class. Isn't that what you did?


Had some college in the early 80's.Used the Peerless books for the test.The contractor's schools are a fraud.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

tkle said:


> Had some college in the early 80's.Used the Peerless books for the test.The contractor's schools are a fraud.


I must have been confusing you with someone else then. 

I helped my husband study for it- what's the code on this, how many inches for this and for that, and for every trade... :blink: 

You must be very smart, most people say it's an extremely hard test.
Or you're just full of it! :whistling


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I must have been confusing you with someone else then.
> 
> I helped my husband study for it- what's the code on this, how many inches for this and for that, and for every trade... :blink:
> 
> ...


I am full of it but perhaps I'm just good at tests.Sounds like you're better at business.I think I'd rather be good at business.


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Melissa said:


> The tests have gotten harder over the years, and the GC is the hardest.


LMAO! It's a well known fact that in California the tests are written so that someone with the aptitude of a 10 year old can comprehend them. And the GC most certainly is not the most difficult.

I've taken many tests in my day, the most difficult was my instrument pilot written, the easiest was the C-10.

Let's not pretend that the contractors test is hard. Passing it is a mere formailty. Every year hundreds of goons take and pass the test. Just look around and some of the knuckle draggers that have contractors licenses.


----------



## El Dorado Wood (Oct 30, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> Your idea of providing a labor only service is an obvious ruse to circumvent license law and the CSLB will look dimly upon that. Your comparison to Labor Ready or Contractors Labor Pool is a flawed analogy. You are doing work that normally requires a license, as soon as you've done more than $500 worth of work, you will be in violation.


Not trying to argue witcha here... just trying to understand your point.

If my guys and I sign up for work with CLP (or Manpower or Labor Finders or Skilled Trade Services, etc... ), and they send us on a two week millwork job at the new local Applebee's... then CLP bills the customer, and pays us our 22 bucks an hour (and takes a hefty cut). I know for a fact that CLP is not a licensed contractor.

So... what's the difference between the customer hiring CLP for rent-a-carpenters or the customer hiring 'El Dorado Woodworks' for rent-a-carpenters?


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Conspicuous by it's absense is one important fact: Was the person that called CLP and had you guys do this work, himself licensed to do such work?

If he was, fine. If he was not, a violation of the contractors license law occured.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I must have been confusing you with someone else then.
> 
> I helped my husband study for it- what's the code on this, how many inches for this and for that, and for every trade... :blink:
> 
> ...


Perhaps your husband studied the right things for the wrong reason.Unfortunatly,knowing the trade and passing the test are two different things.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Melissa said:


> I must have been confusing you with someone else then.
> 
> I helped my husband study for it- what's the code on this, how many inches for this and for that, and for every trade... :blink:
> 
> ...


Perhaps your husband studied the right things for the wrong reason.Unfortunatly,knowing the trade and passing the test are two different things.I used to think that any idiot could be a GC,but not everybody can be a good one.I proved that point when I passed my test.


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

I would say that the average person would find the general contractors test quite easy, I would also say the average person likely to take the general contractors test would find it extremely difficult...

85% of all newly licensed general contractors go out of business within one year, which is exactly what one would expect from a group of people who would say "You must be very smart, most people say it's an extremely hard test"


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> I would say that the average person would find the general contractors test quite easy, I would also say the average person likely to take the general contractors test would find it extremely difficult...
> 
> 85% of all newly licensed general contractors go out of business within one year, which is exactly what one would expect from a group of people who would say "You must be very smart, most people say it's an extremely hard test"


:boxing: :2guns: :surrender:


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> LMAO! It's a well known fact that in California the tests are written so that someone with the aptitude of a 10 year old can comprehend them. And the GC most certainly is not the most difficult.
> 
> I've taken many tests in my day, the most difficult was my instrument pilot written, the easiest was the C-10.
> 
> Let's not pretend that the contractors test is hard. Passing it is a mere formailty. Every year hundreds of goons take and pass the test. Just look around and some of the knuckle draggers that have contractors licenses.


huh? I'm not sure what an "instrument pilot" test has to do with contractors licenses.... you're comparing apples to oranges here (perhaps just showin off  ). 

So, Plan 9, Have you taken the B Test??? 
Because I don't think so, so how would you know one way or the other. Why don't you go take it then if it's so easy? It's a peice of cake, a walk in the park...  Let's meet in chat and I'll quiz you and see what you know.... :whistling 

And btw, I don't come to a construction message board to "pretend" anything! Just so you know.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Now, on to you Mr. Tickle... 



tkle said:


> I am full of it but perhaps I'm just good at tests.Sounds like you're better at business.I think I'd rather be good at business.





tkle said:


> Perhaps your husband studied the right things for the wrong reason.Unfortunatly,knowing the trade and passing the test are two different things.





tkle said:


> Perhaps your husband studied the right things for the wrong reason.Unfortunatly,knowing the trade and passing the test are two different things.I used to think that any idiot could be a GC,but not everybody can be a good one.I proved that point when I passed my test.


Just so you know Tickle, you quoted me exactly 3 times. 
So, how many times did it take you to pass the "easy" test.... :whistling
And how many years did you work without one....


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Alrighty then, I'm off to clean my house! :thumbsup: 
Now, this is harder then any test, be it pilots, C-10, or B....  

:lol: 


And by the way, I'm only messin with you guys!!! 


:boxing:


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Melissa said:


> huh? I'm not sure what an "instrument pilot" test has to do with contractors licenses.... you're comparing apples to oranges here (perhaps just showin off  ).
> 
> So, Plan 9, Have you taken the B Test???
> Because I don't think so, so how would you know one way or the other. Why don't you go take it then if it's so easy? It's a peice of cake, a walk in the park...  Let's meet in chat and I'll quiz you and see what you know.... :whistling
> ...


LMAO!! Have *you* taken any contractors test? I thought not! So you are a pretender after all! Sweetie, come back when you have some credibility... :no:


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> LMAO!! Have *you* taken any contractors test? I thought not! So you are a pretender after all! Sweetie, come back when you have some credibility... :no:


How the F am I a pretender? :blink: I'm scratchin my head on this one.... Oh that's right, you're new... well for your information, I never claimed to be a licensed general contractor. you might want to check your level of comprehension there buddy, what I said was that I helped my husband study for the test. So, sweetie, why don't _you_ come back after you've got it straight... or when you're ready to back up your claim that the contractors test is sooo easy and meet me in chat! :laughing:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I just assumed you or your husband were licensed.I passed the test the first time.I have always worked for a licensed contractor or had my own license.I believe in playing on a level playing field.Despite the flaws in the system,having one's license is the right way to do it.


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Melissa said:


> How the F am I a pretender? :blink: I'm scratchin my head on this one.... Oh that's right, you're new... well for your information, I never claimed to be a licensed general contractor. you might want to check your level of comprehension there buddy, what I said was that I helped my husband study for the test. So, sweetie, why don't _you_ come back after you've got it straight... or when you're ready to back up your claim that the contractors test is sooo easy and meet me in chat! :laughing:


Honey, you have spent your credibilty and now are bankrupt, you've been telling us how hard the test is and come to find out you've never even taken it. I run into fakes and posers like you every day.

You keep running your mouth and talking your trash, but you've been outted as a total fraud and you're the only one who doesn't know it. There are real, honest, legitimate women in construction and you give them a bad name. You should be ashamed of your self.

If you're such an expert on the test, perhaps it is you who should take the test. Until you actually pass the test little girl, I'd suggest you keep your pie hole shut and don't lecture real contarctors about tests of any kind.

Not only have you never taken any contractor's tests, I have doubts as to wheather you've even attained journeyman status in any trade.

You are a fraud, a fake, a poser and a loud mouth. These are the facts and they cannot be disputed.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> Honey, you have spent your credibilty and now are bankrupt, you've been telling us how hard the test is and come to find out you've never even taken it. I run into fakes and posers like you every day.
> 
> You keep running your mouth and talking your trash, but you've been outted as a total fraud and you're the only one who doesn't know it. There are real, honest, legitimate women in construction and you give them a bad name. You should be ashamed of your self.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap! You are so far off it's not even funny! Please show me the post where I said I was even in construction? I am a business partner. I can barely tell you what tool is what, and I never claimed to. 

You are the one who started a pissing contest! Stating that the CA B License is easier to get then a friggin drivers license! Did you not say this? 

Then, you went on to say that 10 y.o.'s can pass the test. 

Mind you this is a test that you've never even taken! And I offered up a pissing match on the chat to see if you could actually answer many of the questions on the test... 

For you're information, we are not bankrupt! I'm an open book not a fraud.


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Dude I can barely even tell you what tool is what,


Thank you.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> Thank you.


And your point is?


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Just forget it. It's a big misunderstanding. 

You think it's easy to get a license, and I disagree.... so be it! 

I think this is the first time I've ever had a disagreement with a fellow Californian! Are you sure you're from CA? :laughing:


----------



## El Dorado Wood (Oct 30, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> Conspicuous by it's absense is one important fact: Was the person that called CLP and had you guys do this work, himself licensed to do such work?
> 
> If he was, fine. If he was not, a violation of the contractors license law occured.


Well... the half dozen millwork/fixture companies I'm in contact with are all licensed contractors... as are the other 10 or so that I will be contacting.

So... I guess I have your answer.  

My lawyer was over for football and beer today, and we talked about writing up a contract that would clearly state that we are working as labor under the clients contractors license. Should cover my ass.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

El Dorado Wood said:


> Well... the half dozen millwork/fixture companies I'm in contact with are all licensed contractors... as are the other 10 or so that I will be contacting.
> 
> So... I guess I have your answer.
> 
> My lawyer was over for football and beer today, and we talked about writing up a contract that would clearly state that we are working as labor under the clients contractors license. Should cover my ass.


That leaves you with only 16 potential clients.Not very good odds.
The guys I use,I use because they're better than the rest and were trained by me or someone I've trained.They are constantly improving.That can't be said for temps.My men are what puts me above the others.I wouldn't waste my money training a temp.I would leave that burden to you.Are you going to set up shop to train them?That would make you my competition.Perhaps your plan is to hire my journeymen away.Either way I hope you go for it.I love it when unlicensed scammers loose their ass.:clap:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

wow, this thread has taken a couple of different unforseen turns:whistling


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

mahlere said:


> wow, this thread has taken a couple of different unforseen turns:whistling


Oh we just did that for your entertainment Mahlere. We didn't really mean any of it. :laughing:


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

El Dorado Wood: Please just get your license so we can end this topic

Tkle: Good for you for passing the test the first time, so did I, but not many do. Does that mean its a difficult test or that most people trying to get a GC license are idiots? Probably a little of both  

Plan 9: If you'd do a little research, you'd see Melissa is simply helping her husband run his contracting business. She never claimed to have a license, she was simply giving her point of view that it is difficult to get a GC license. You disagree even though you are just an electrician, but so be it. Insulting her just makes you look bad, knock it off.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

nadonailer said:


> Tkle: Good for you for passing the test the first time, so did I, but not many do. Does that mean its a difficult test or that most people trying to get a GC license are idiots? Probably a little of both


I was just lucky enough to study the right stuff.Much of what is on the test is irrelevant to what we actually do in the field.Not passing the test at first does not make one dumb,nor does it mean the test is hard.I think there were around 45 questions on each part(The law and the trade.).You only have to pass each part once.You have 8 chances at each part.
The state wants nothing more than to get those that are in business licensed so they can collect money and have a way to hold them accountable.
It takes alot of different talents to run a business.Passing the test,despite the anxiety involved and the pride taken in passing is really about the simplist part in doing so.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

tkle said:


> I was just lucky enough to study the right stuff.Much of what is on the test is irrelevant to what we actually do in the field.Not passing the test at first does not make one dumb,nor does it mean the test is hard.I think there were around 45 questions on each part(The law and the trade.).You only have to pass each part once.You have 8 chances at each part.
> The state wants nothing more than to get those that are in business licensed so they can collect money and have a way to hold them accountable.
> It takes alot of different talents to run a business.Passing the test,despite the anxiety involved and the pride taken in passing is really about the simplist part in doing so.


Michael said the test was easy for him too, and he also passed on the first try, and in 45 minutes, etc., but a lot of that is because he deals with everything on the test on a daily basis, and grew up in the industry, also he (we) studied his ass off. I still don't think the test is easy. I agree many idiots have licenses. I know a lady (not an idiot) who took a week long class and passed, but she doesn't really know anything and she doesn't need to for her industry- she just needed a license. 

Anyway, the horse has been beaten enough don't you think?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

What kind of restrictions are in CA? Hate to keep this thread going but... Here in FL you can get two different "types" of GC, one requires knowing loads and span rates for steel as well as everything else, the other requires basically... less. Both require work experience under the tutulage of a GC, and ongoing training.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Oh we just did that for your entertainment Mahlere. We didn't really mean any of it. :laughing:



Well I appreciate the effort. I do enjoy a bit a drama every now and again. I just wish it wasn't staged, it so takes away from the enjoyment level:thumbup:


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

tkle said:


> I was just lucky enough to study the right stuff.Much of what is on the test is irrelevant to what we actually do in the field.Not passing the test at first does not make one dumb,nor does it mean the test is hard.I think there were around 45 questions on each part(The law and the trade.).You only have to pass each part once.You have 8 chances at each part.
> The state wants nothing more than to get those that are in business licensed so they can collect money and have a way to hold them accountable.
> It takes alot of different talents to run a business.Passing the test,despite the anxiety involved and the pride taken in passing is really about the simplist part in doing so.


Hmmm... different test i guess? 100 questions for law and trade each. If you don't pass both you have to reapply, pay the fee again and wait for a new test date. If you don't pass within 18 months your application is voided. Although I'm sure the state likes our $$$ just fine, I think there's more to it than just that.......


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

nadonailer said:


> Insulting her just makes you look bad, knock it off.


When I want your opinion, I'll give it to you.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

nadonailer said:


> Hmmm... different test i guess? 100 questions for law and trade each. If you don't pass both you have to reapply, pay the fee again and wait for a new test date. If you don't pass within 18 months your application is voided. Although I'm sure the state likes our $$$ just fine, I think there's more to it than just that.......


Maybe it was 100 questions,but I had harder tests in high school...You have 8 chances before reapplying.Maybe we should addopt Florida's standards.Continuing education?Makes us look pretty lame.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Plan 9 said:


> When I want your opinion, I'll give it to you.


actually, it's a forum ... so it's more like "i'm gonna give you my opinion whether you want it or not"



and yeah, this horse has been beaten, shot, buried, dug back up, spit on .... cut up and eaten and turned into manure ... mixed with some topsoil & brush and sold as mulch ...

and has wound up in some lady's garden ...


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> and has wound up in some lady's garden ...


why's it gotta be a lady's garden? men aren't allowed to garden? you anti-mengardeningite....


----------

